# What to do when medications run out



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I've been reading One Second After and in chapter 8 it talks about people that run out of med's. now I've been in the military my whole adult life and I take a shit ton of medications but only one that truly need is my antidepressants. I know with out that one for a few days and even my wife doesn't want to be around me. now I've worked it to build up a 6 month stop gap but what happens after that? any one else find a way to make med's or something that can help after 6 months with out med's.
Robert


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I suspect you're kinda screwed, Plant some St. John's Wart???? it helped a friend of mine years ago.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The real question is how mych $$$$ can pharma make after a collapse of society?

So the real answer is to avoid going off cold turkey. These things mess with your brain and personality. Have a nice day.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

St John's being an herbal, I'd put some stock in with oxygen absorber, vacuum seal it, wrap it to keep light out, and put it somewhere cool but not frozen. I don't know how long it would stay good, but I suspect it'd be much longer than standard shelf life. Since it's not prescription, you could make a much larger store than of your usual med, I expect.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Know your herbal remedies. They can be effective for some. You may want an herbal garden at your retreat.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Depending on the individual and what they were taking, there are a few from St Johns strength to extreme and requiring care in use.
It would seem with any drug I thought I would want, now would be the time to be testing, learning and developing strategies. I would also think as many options or versions of each as possible too. People, conditions, circumstances vary so the broader capacity the better.
But the stronger anti depressant plants do require some personal knowledge and care in use. Self regulation because that is the only way you will be able to tell then, by knowing the feelings of too much/too little and adjusting much in the way people do insulin by the dose.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

There are some medications that keep people alive day to day. 

When it comes to "fema" camps, are they going to pass out prescriptions? I think not. This is where society will break down faster than hunger or thirst.... someone not getting medications they need.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think that like triage at a disaster, people in need of life sustaining drugs will be herded into special areas where they will be then transported to "special needs" camps so they don't alert the regular camp people to the real truth of how bad it will be. Remember, to FEMA we are all just numbers to be counted, analyzed, collated, sorted and and hopefully not spindled on someone desk.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

St. John's Wort can help with low-level depression, and is fairly easy to grow. It's available in capsules, which would give you better control over dosages.

Saffron is expensive, but studies have show it to be at least as effective as Prozak or Imipramine without the side effects. The petals are what most people associate with saffron, but the stigmas are less expensive and can be found as capsules that are almost as good. The dosage used in the studies was 15mg twice a day.

5-HTP (5-hyrdroxytryptophan) is found in low concentrations in turkey and bananas, and is used by the body to produce serotonin, which elevates mood. You can get 5-HTP in capsule form from Herbs Direct and other retailers. It will be more effective if taken with a carbohydrate (a slice of apple is sometimes suggested). Suggested dosages range from 100mg twice a day to 200mg 3 times a day.

SAMe (S-adenosylmethionine) is present throughout your body, and can help with depression. It's available over-the-counter from many retailers too. As far as dosages...

"Dosing for SAMe starts slowly. Usually, we recommend a dosage of 200 mg twice daily, for the first day, then increase to 400 mg twice daily on day three, then to 400mg three times daily on day 10, and finally to the full dose of 400 mg four times daily." (Source: Dr. Peter Bongiorno's Healing Depression: Integrated Naturopathic and Conventional Treatments. CCNM Press. Toronto, Canada. 2010)

I would suggest getting a copy of the book cited above. You should also talk to your doctor about this before making any decisions about herbal or natural alternatives.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

For depression and anxiety

Fish oil

Pumpkin seed

St Johns wort

Green tea

Chamomile

Meditation

Exercise

A good daily routine


It's not Prozac but it can help alleviate mild depression. Steer clear of SSRI meds if at all possible!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The way drugs are produced and marketed ( Pharmaceutical to shelf ) they would disappear in a matter of days. Those that depend on drugs to stay alive would quickly die off. The old and the young first. Desease and infections would run rappant through all sectors. I would not count on FEMA to get drugs out to but a few if at all.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

survival said:


> There are some medications that keep people alive day to day.
> 
> When it comes to "fema" camps, are they going to pass out prescriptions? I think not. This is where society will break down faster than hunger or thirst.... someone not getting medications they need.


The people I worry about are the ones on psychotropic medications. Schizophrenics, etc. If those drugs stop coming, there really will be zombies walking around. And it would be dangerous for everybody.
Plus, add in to the zombie factor the illicit drug pipeline coming to an abrupt halt. Meth makes people insane as is, let alone if all of a sudden they can't get it.
I'm glad I don't live in a city, big or small.


----------

